# Honeysuckle OD - sub for MA150



## Jeff M. (Jul 6, 2022)

Since I don’t have any MA150 diodes, I was reading up on substitutes.
1n4148 and 1n914’s seem to be ok, but how about 1n4448?

…or to reword it, which of those 3 would be the better sub for the MA150, or are there any others I could use as a sub?


I can always socket them and try a few out, but I‘m checking to see if one is better than the others as a typical replacement.

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Honeysuckle-PedalPCB.pdf


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 6, 2022)

The 1n914, 1n4148, and 1n4448 are functionally the same. They are different than the MA150, but either will work perfectly fine as a substitute.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jul 6, 2022)

Excellent!
Thanks for the info, Benny.


----------



## ICTRock (Jul 6, 2022)

I always come across these late. The MA150 is a little higher in Vf (about 1v) than your typical silicon clipping diode. They're also hard to come by and expensive when you do find them. 

If you're out to build a no-expense-spared exacting replica, then it looks like you've got some eBay shopping to do at something like $2 a diode (ridiculous, btw)


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 6, 2022)

BAV21 is available from Tayda and has a close Vf range. Slightly higher capacitance and ever so slightly slower reverse recovery time but it'd be what I'd try dropping into a socket personally


----------



## Jeff M. (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a Tayda order just about ready to go, so I added in a handful of BAV21 diodes to try out - thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 6, 2022)

I just bought these for the Honeysuckle:









						Original Panasonic MA150 Silicon Clipping Diode
					

Panasonic MA150 Diode original silicon epitaxial planar diode.  Used in old Maxon and Ibanez Japanese pedals.  DO-35 case



					www.pedalhackerelectronics.com


----------



## Jeff M. (Jul 7, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> I just bought these for the Honeysuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw those yesterday, but i thought they only had one based on the description on the main diode page:
“1 Piece of original MA150 Panasonic silicon epitaxial planar diode.”

Since they actually have a small supply, I might grab a few so I can compare the differences/similarities between these and the subs.


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 7, 2022)

Jeff M. said:


> I saw those yesterday, but i thought they only had one based on the description on the main diode page:
> “1 Piece of original MA150 Panasonic silicon epitaxial planar diode.”
> 
> Since they actually have a small supply, I might grab a few so I can compare the differences/similarities between these and the subs.


I'd be interested to hear your results, maybe I'll socket too. I'm not going to start mine for a couple weeks.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jul 7, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> I'd be interested to hear your results, maybe I'll socket too. I'm not going to start mine for a couple weeks.


Once I get everything in (circuit, a few parts) I’ll bump this up to the top of the queue.


----------



## bowanderror (Jul 7, 2022)

If you compare the If vs. Vf plot, 1N4148 is a pretty good substitute. It has a slightly different Vf, but unless capacitance or recovery time is critical to the sound, it should be a perfectly good sub.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jul 8, 2022)

Those do look pretty close.

On a Peak DCA55, I measured a bunch of the 1n4148. 
At 4.274If, it’s showing the Vf is coming in around .670V, give or take a few thousandths, so that matches up pretty close to the plot.
Eyeballing the plot, the MA150‘s Vf looks to be a hair under .700V at around the same If.

Interesting stuff!


----------

